

Node.js and io.js leaders are building an open, neutral Node.js Foundation - jamescostian
http://blog.nodejs.org/2015/05/15/node-leaders-are-building-an-open-foundation/

======
zxcvcxz
I'm a big fan of node.js/io.js and I'm pretty excited about this, but I have
to say I've lost all respect for Joyent.

